# One Lap of America - BMW CCA Raffle Winners



## dwaynemosley (Apr 8, 2002)

After the completion of our adventures on the 2009 One Lap of America over eight days and 3500 miles plus 1400 miles driving to South Bend and back we are stating to our drive home.

We were very encouraged by our performance in the BMW M3 Sedan taking 10th overall and 3rd in class against some significantly modified cars. Our M3 was pulled directly out of the BMW Performance Driving School fleet, so is exactly as you can drive out of your local BMW showroom.

A big thank you to everyone who came out to cheer the BMW’s on during the event and thoroughly enjoyed our time visiting with all of you.

Our last task was to draw the BMW CCA prizewinners for the M Driving School and BMW Bucks.

And the winners are:

UnitedBMWonline.com - $50 Gift Certificate: Tim Dennison, SC
UnitedBMWonline.com - $100 Gift Certificate: Byron McCauley, VA
UnitedBMWonline.com - $150 Gift Certificate: Ashley Jones, SC
BMW Performance Diving School – M Driving School: Bob Smith, SC


In closing we’d like to thank our sponsors BMW Performance Driving School, United BMW Roswell, and Continental Tires.

Best Regards,

Steve Maguire
Dwayne Mosley
Mike Renner


----------

